# DP due to Meditation



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

4 MONTHS AGO....

I am 23, and DP first happened to me when I was mere 1o and was taking a shower.. I was seeing myself in a mirror and thinking stuff like who am i and why ( questioning my soul ) .. and suddenly I felt so strange ( depersonalized ).. I shook my head and just got out of it..

It never disturbed me on its own, I started enjoying it..I had to concentrate a lot ( meditate ) to trigger this feeling. I used to do this once in many days say twice a year and by shaking my head I used to come out of it until 4 months ago..I watched "The Butterfly Effect" and felt so home.. I did this act again ..and I feel like I could not come out this time.. it has started disturbing me &#8230; 24 x 7 .. sometimes..it goes away though not completely and I feel a bit relieved but mostly I feel hung..

When I think about myself ( which I continuously do ) I feel very strange, as if If it is me ! and If it is me , it is really strange.. feels like I am coming and going into dreams, I have hold on reality but I feel uneasy about this.. thoughts like &#8230; " is this me ? " "this is me but&#8230; " "what is this" ? Sometimes..this feeling goes but it is present most of the time..

TODAY

My DP persists.. It is strong many a times but I have started ignoring it, sometimes it is not present for 24-36 hrs completely but it strikes back. 
I don't know If I can conquer it but I am an optimistic man.. I WILL not let it control me at least..


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

cipher said:


> 4 MONTHS AGO....
> 
> I am 23, and DP first happened to me when I was mere 1o and was taking a shower.. I was seeing myself in a mirror and thinking stuff like who am i and why ( questioning my soul ) .. and suddenly I felt so strange ( depersonalized ).. I shook my head and just got out of it..
> 
> ...


My dp came from accumulated stress and trauma but was triggered by cannabis. Since it started, I've found doing yoga seems to exacerbate it, as do most 'mindfulness' exercises. I heard dp described once as 'enlightenment's evil twin'


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

i got dp the same way as you... when i looked in the mirror at age 7 and asked 'who am i?' thats how it started for me..


----------



## Tanyawa (Jan 25, 2011)

resinoptes said:


> My dp came from accumulated stress and trauma but was triggered by cannabis. Since it started, I've found doing yoga seems to exacerbate it, as do most 'mindfulness' exercises. I heard dp described once as 'enlightenment's evil twin'


I agree..........I tink Dp is caused by trauma..........unprocessed trauma.........trauma fragments our psyche and since we are fragmented we don't feel whole


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanyawa said:


> I agree..........I tink Dp is caused by trauma..........unprocessed trauma.........trauma fragments our psyche and since we are fragmented we don't feel whole


Fragmented self, that's what it is, read my comment here.


----------

